# Seneca/salt Fork Circuit



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

MIDWEST WILL BE HOSTING A CIRCUIT ROTATING BETWEEN SENECA AND SALT FORK LAKES IN SOUTH EAST OHIO. SENECA TOURNYS WILL BE HELD AT NIGHT AND SALT FORK ARE DAY TOURNYS. CIRCUIT BEGINS JUNE 26TH. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT MIKE TORBECK AT (513)662-3086 OR EMAIL ME AT 
[email protected]

WWW.MIDWEST-SPORTSMAN.COM


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Just About 2 Weeks To Go Fellas. Anyone Interested Let Me Know I Can Get Membership Forms Out So They Dont Have To Be Completed At Ramp Evening Of Tournament.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

C'mon you Bass guys! These are both great fisheries and Mike runs a good show.


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

thank you very much corey for the words of encouragement and yes they both have great bass fishing.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Mike,

I live in Columbus, but am from eastern Ohio (Steubenville). Was wondering what dates and times are you fishing at Seneca/Salt Fork. I have my own boat and would consider the trip if it fit my schedule.

Eric


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

June 26th Senaca Lake 8pm To 4am
July 10th Seneca Lake 8pm To 4am
July 24th Senaca Lake 8pm To 4am

August 28th Salt Fork Lake 6:30 Am To 2:30pm
September 25th Salt Fork Lake 7am To 3pm

The First 4 Tournaments Ar Qualifying Tournaments. The Scoring System Is 1st Take 50 Points Second Recieves 49 Points On Down The Line Until The Teams Who Did Not Weigh Fish And The Recieve 10 Points Less Than The Lowest Points. If 10th Place Is The Lowest Weight And The Recieved 41 Everyone Else Who Did Not Weigh In Fish Recieves 31 Points. To Qualify For Classic We Will Group Together The Teams Best 3 Out Of First 4 Tournaments And Top 30% Qualify For National Classic On Kentucky Lake With A Chance To Win A NITRO 882 And $10,000. Really Fun Circuits. Good Sportsmanship Practiced And Enforced By Director. Ametuer Bass Tournament Fishing At Its Best!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for the record , the boat that is being given to 1st place is a nitro 882 , not a Triton . Sorry for the misprint guys .


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

What Would I Do Without You Phil. You Are The Man!


----------

